# BFP at 10dpo!!! Even a positive at night, is that a good sign?



## BlondMom

I am 10dpo and got a BFP this morning! It was clear as day and I am SO excited! I used first response early result.

Im SOO scared of miscarriage because I miscarried at 5 weeks back in August. Tomorrow I get bloodwork done to see how my levels are.


I took a test this morning at 8 am and got a clear positive, took one tonight at 8pm and got a faint positive (less Hcg Present because of drinking water, etc). Anyways, I was wondering if the positive even at night, this early in pregnancy, is possibly a good sign? Just trying to get ever ounce of hope there is :)

Also had a triphasic pattern starting yesterday...:flower:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!! I would think a pos at 10dpo in the evening would be a good sign. I would think that would mean the hormone levels are good and strong!


----------



## BlondMom

Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## snowangel187

Congrats!!!!


----------



## shantehend

Congratulations!!! Fingers crossed for you as well. Sounds like a good sign to me though.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats....and hope this sticks for you. I am sure a positive is a positive...don't think it makes any different if it's not as strong with evening urine....my test instructions say that morning urine contains the highest conc of HGH so that probably explains the different intensities.

My tests worked the other way around...I got my first faint positive in the morning at 14 DPO and tested that evening also and it was stronger (but I drank very little during the day).
I had BFN at 11 and 12 DPO...my chart had gone triphasic at 7 DPO so it was a rollercoaster ride seeing my temps climb but continuing to get BFNs.

really surprised we got pregnant this time as we only BD once last month as we were visiting my parents for Christmas..


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations xx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## BlondMom

Thanks everyone! Got a blood test done at 14dpo and levels are good!! :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats!! :baby:

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:


----------

